# Carbon Steel and diamond plates



## ABranson (May 23, 2017)

I asked in sharpening station but may find more here!

I have limited tools and am making my first knife. I am using 1095 steel and plan to put the edge on my knife using my 140 grit diamond plate. Because it is 1095, it would rust with water.

My only question is, can I use oil on my diamond plate to sharpen my 1095, and THEN still later on use my diamond plate with water/use it on my waterstones

I only ask because I know that with many sharpening stones, once oil is used, water cannot be. I know the diamond plate is not porous like my stones, but I just want to be sure that after I clean the oil off, that I could still use it with water later on.


----------



## jessf (May 26, 2017)

I don't have the andwer to your question but why the aversion to water, rust on the blade? If so, don't worry about that. The kind of rust that forms in the short priod of time while sharpening takes a bit of fine steel wool to remove. Very superficial corrosion.


----------



## Benuser (May 27, 2017)

Still don't understand the problem. Work with a 400 waterstone, and wipe off after every stroke. Using linen with some pressure will reduce both burr and corrosion.


----------



## scott.livesey (May 30, 2017)

it may discolor with water if you keep the blade wet for hours. you can use the diamond dry and wash with soap and water when done.


----------

